# EI dosing for CRYPT..



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

I have read that sudden change in water chemistry or may be even temperature fluctuations affects more of the CRYPT( crypt melt), is this also true when EI dosing ?. EI dosing require 50% water change weekly do I'm right.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

In my experience only a few of the the oldest leaves are affected by changing water params. The dosing of ferts and 50% waterchanges does not seem to have much affect on crypts as dosing other chemicals- such as liquid carbon (1.5% gluteraldyhyde) for example.
The worst of crypt melt happens when you disturb the roots, such as moving them or after buying from a store.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

high dosing of Excel has caused melting for me in the past, but as will mentioned - damaging the roots is the worst, this is one plant I wouldn't trim roots on before planting. or at least not significantly.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

balutpenoy2oy said:


> I have read that sudden change in water chemistry or may be even temperature fluctuations affects more of the CRYPT( crypt melt), is this also true when EI dosing ?. EI dosing require 50% water change weekly do I'm right.


 I have never experienced any issues with EI /water changes & Crypts.
I have done 75-90% water changes when i kept Crypts.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As others have mentioned, my experience with EI (including the water changes) does not seem to affect _Cryptocoryne_ spp. negatively.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Crypts sometimes melt when you move it to a new substrate. I use potting soil in my tanks and my crypt melted a bit (1/or 2 leaves)


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

Yea sometimes i have a leaf melt here or there but the stuff in my tank grows so far i'm almost happy thats it thinned our a little


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks guys.. now that I knows few leaves melting wont affect crypt unless root damages to be aware off. I gonna enjoy them swaying...


----------

